# Types of estradiol?



## Petunia

Hello, 


Hope this is ok to post, but my consultant has me on estradiol (examples he gave were estrafem, which is estradiol valerate) and the prescription my gp wrote was for estradiol (no second word) and the pharmacy gave me estradiol hemihydrate.


Is there a difference between estradiol valerate and estradiol hemihydrate? I asked my consultant but he hasnt answered yet.


If I do have to get e. valerate instead, does that mean going back to the pharmacy or the gp for a new script?


Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I have checked the data sheets for the two drugs and it says that they are both absorbed completely from the gut and reach peak levels 3-6 hours after the dose. The active part is the oestogen - the estradiol. 
The hemihydrate or valerate is the ''salt''. Sometimes salts have an effect on the absorption rate or amount, but these seem to be listed as similar. 

Do check with your clinic though, as there may be something they know or have found from experience in fertility patients as these drugs are being used off licence for fertility treatment.

If you needed the valerate, you would need to get another prescription specifically listing this item - the pharmacy would not be able to take back what they have given you now, as technically speaking they have not done anything wrong. The drugs have been out of the pharmacy meaning they cannot give them to anyone else and would have to throw them away, losing them money.


----------



## Petunia

Thank you.


My consultant replied to me but didnt mention the estradiol at all, so I'm guessing its ok. I maybe better just email again cos I dont want to spend the next few weeks freaking out about this. (which I will, I cried last night incase Mr P wouldnt carry my suitcase at the airport, for no reason, I blame the hormones!)


----------

